# I don't want sex from my husband



## Princemomma (May 11, 2009)

Been married for 2 years, I am pregnant with our 3rd child. I seriously lost the desire for any type of contact with him. I understand that hormones during pregnancy may cause your sex drive to decrease, but I never felt anything like this before. Even if he touches me, I feel disgusted. I know we have a lot of emotional issues and I don't know how to get past them. We tried marriage counseling for a year...did nothing to his behavior. I feel like I am wasting my time. I crave attention and sex all the time, but NOT from my husband. I think about other men constantly and it drives me crazy.


----------



## SaxonMan (Apr 1, 2009)

I think your other issues with your husband are seriously getting in the way of this.

I wish I had some more specific advice, but if you deal with the other issues, I think this will go away.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ok can you remember the good time when you did want your husband ? what has changed ?
pregnacy can decrease your desire to have sex but you have said you still want sex but not from your husband ... think back what has changed ? it could be emotional support do you feel you get that from your husband


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

What emotional baggage do you both have? It's possible that this has a major impact on what is happening sexually...

Not a good idea to have an affair...

But your post leaves more questions than answers for you...we need some more detail on what's going on...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## Princemomma (May 11, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> ok can you remember the good time when you did want your husband ? what has changed ?
> pregnacy can decrease your desire to have sex but you have said you still want sex but not from your husband ... think back what has changed ? it could be emotional support do you feel you get that from your husband


I think the last time I honestly wanted him like that was way before I had any of our kids. He just acted insensitive during all my pregnancies. I just feel like an idiot for having high expectations from him.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

are you a stay at home mum?


----------



## Princemomma (May 11, 2009)

JDPreacher said:


> What emotional baggage do you both have? It's possible that this has a major impact on what is happening sexually...
> 
> Not a good idea to have an affair...
> 
> ...


Well, to make a long story short. He would constantly go out during my pregnancies. Made his friends more of a priority than his family. Then there was the time another woman called me and told me she was sleeping with him. He hid her phone number from me, lied to me numerous times about his whereabouts and all of this was going on during marriage counseling. He belittles me, wants control over my wardrobe and where I can go, and the list goes on. I dont feel appreciated at all. Even yesterday for mothers day, he told me that I dont deserve anything. All I asked was to be able to sleep in for one morning.


----------



## Princemomma (May 11, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> are you a stay at home mum?


Yes, but I recently started back at school part time. He has been laid off for the past 6 months and refuses to find another job.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

it sounds like he hasnt been their for you emotionally and that has effected you sexual desire for him .

do you still sleep with him because he wants to ?


----------



## Princemomma (May 11, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> it sounds like he hasnt been their for you emotionally and that has effected you sexual desire for him .
> 
> do you still sleep with him because he wants to ?


Yes....just so he wont complain.


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

how did you get that 3rd child?


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

im assuming thats 3 kids in 2 years...with that said...you need to give yourself some time off...just my wife having 1 kid was enough for a while. moms have to deal with alot of crap when they have kids..as im sure you know by now. im not sure i could do everything for my son when he was born like mom can, let alone 3 of them. it sounds like he isnt helping matters either..so i guess its like supporting 4 kids...he needs to cowboy up and be a man....do what real men do...if you need me to beat crap out of him errr i mean beat some sense into him, just let me know...beating people up has been a hobby of mine for the past 4 years....


----------



## DarthQuagmire (May 12, 2009)

WOW, he sounds awful. I can understand your distanceing yourself. It isnt the 3 kids, its him and is crappyness.


----------



## suigeneris (May 18, 2009)

Princemomma,

whoa... My heart goes out to you. Sorry to say, but he's not going to change. It seems like he does not want to change. Any man that tries to control, belittle, and mistreat women has insecurities of his own. His way of dealing with those is to treat and misuse women. Be careful and I would also get checked for STDs if you are having unprotected sex. Truth is, he's sleeping with other women and probably not protecting himself. Please request he use condoms with you because you know he's out sleeping with other women. I'm really sorry about your situation and wish I could do more to help. Perhaps there is a way for him to change, but I'm not sure what that is.


----------

